# Blue Water???



## Pendador (Mar 31, 2008)

Headed out in the morning toward Nip and 131. Anyword on bluewater/weedlines???


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

If your boat cruises at 30kts, then when you pass the nipple you'll only have 3 hours to go!



Good luck and wish us the same.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 20, 2008)

does anyone have a blue water update near the nakika, noble amos runner, or deepwater nautilus? hopefully a couple days of south winds will push it a little closer


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

Altimetrey is bad at those rigs. I was at Deepwater Nautilus last Friday and the water color was good nut it was frightfully slow!



To get to good altimeter readings of -10 you have to run about 130 nm at a 170 out of Pensacola Pass or 137 nm at a 194 towards Independence Hub...



Not sure about chlorophyll as the satellites are having issues I suppose...


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Went out there a week ago and found nothing like bluewater. Did score a mess of kings and a wahoo at the 131. I live near a charter cpt and talk to him almost daily and he said it was about 100 miles out ...still...


----------



## CHICO (Oct 2, 2007)

Mohican if you are going to be out at the Nakika at all tomm. morning thru sunday call for the boat Boss Man on 6 or 69 we will exchange info.


----------



## 4wahoo (Oct 23, 2007)

i fished sunday the water at the spur and south was BAD, ther was a real nice patch of blue NE of the spur with a few weeds, pulled a few dolphin and wahoo in. did see one bull that must have been 50 lbs but couldn't get a hit. hope this helps


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There was a decent line of clean green water and a light rip along the 100 fathom line of the elbow thursday. Raised a white but he couldn't get hooked up on the large lure, tried bringing a small bait to him but he wouldn't come off the big bait. No big patches or debris in sight however and pretty lifeless otherwise.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

I know this is a little old, July 2, but I thought that I would post it anyways!


----------

